# Rep Circle



## bigbenj (Feb 24, 2012)

Who wants in on this?
Looking for 5-6 cute guys to rep each other every day.
Quick way to build rep and neg cunts into the ground.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 24, 2012)

I’m in for sure, plenty here need the reps and plenty need negging on a daily basis. Some get cunty over it so thats even better……..a great laugh…….


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 24, 2012)

Im in bro Lol.. Im a stud bro lmao but damn your bros rep is shittin on me lol..


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll get this part started


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 24, 2012)

Can a new guy get in on this?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow thats one of the gayest things ive ever heard of!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 24, 2012)

Typical weekend at my house. Nothing special.


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 24, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Wow thats one of the gayest things ive ever heard of!



Aww, that poor guy on the end is giving and not getting anything


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 24, 2012)

You could change that for him…….


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 24, 2012)

stop your making my mouth water





Ill do him then you do me...deal?


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 24, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Wow thats one of the gayest things ive ever heard of!


 wtf bro.. seriously.. your always posting some crazy shit lmao..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thats a Humandickapeade……...


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 24, 2012)

D-Lats always trolling homo sites for pics...


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> D-Lats always trolling homo sites for pics...




Its not gay of you just lurk


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 24, 2012)

That CoolgapedassclownJames guy is on his way to red territory…...


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> D-Lats always trolling homo sites for pics...



Got it from IML's last x mas party pics on facebook


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 24, 2012)

D-Lats said:


>


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## fitter420 (Feb 24, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Typical weekend at my house. Nothing special.


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 24, 2012)

I want in on this fuckin sausage fest....


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 24, 2012)

btw, when I rep you, you're supposed to reciprocate!!!!


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 24, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> btw, when I rep you, you're supposed to reciprocate!!!!




I did!


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 24, 2012)

D-Lats said:


>



That shit is disturbing


----------



## rage racing (Feb 24, 2012)

Its a regular fuckin fag-fest in here.......I want in.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 24, 2012)

D-Lats said:


>


When will he finish?
I've been staring at the screen for almost 40 minutes....


----------



## rage racing (Feb 24, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 24, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> When will he finish?
> I've been staring at the screen for almost 40 minutes....


 He has some mad endurance bro, must be some of that softcore latenight hbo porn


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 24, 2012)

Seriously though.. did anyone else notice that pic is in a classroom wtf are they teaching in school these days


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2012)

Thats what happens to me on coke


----------



## rage racing (Feb 24, 2012)

PurePersian said:


> Seriously though.. did anyone else notice that pic is in a classroom wtf are they teaching in school these days


Look at the posters on the wall bro. Its sex-ed class and all these guys got detention.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 24, 2012)

IN!!!!


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 24, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Look at the posters on the wall bro. Its sex-ed class and all these guys got detention.


 Omfg..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 24, 2012)

Halpert, trolling in my Journal and KOS’s Journal, neg the fuck out of him he has just over 10 post’s and apparently is a bottom boy……..


----------



## boss (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm in. Can we also neg coolhandqueer?


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok bro.. Team Negging time bros.. lol


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 24, 2012)

in on this, just rep'd all you mofo's


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanx Chucky


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanx big guy! Coming right back at ya


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 24, 2012)

ya buddy


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 24, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Who wants in on this?
> Looking for 5-6 cute guys to rep each other every day.
> Quick way to build rep and neg cunts into the ground.



wanting higher rep=compensating for something


----------



## Deity (Feb 25, 2012)

In. Would like to ask though, do we get to do a circle jerk aswell?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

Deity said:


> In. Would like to ask though, do we get to do a circle jerk aswell?



Only if the guys we neg are sucking our cawks???..


----------



## GFR (Feb 25, 2012)

Rep Circle?

I rep azza every day, the cunt never reps me back.

azza will be my next neg thread target.


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 25, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Rep Circle?
> 
> I rep azza every day, the cunt never reps me back.
> 
> azza will be my next neg thread target.


 Lol..


----------



## cube789 (Feb 25, 2012)

y'all forgetting to neg that faggot Custom.

He's having a great time in Mexico. Rageing on the interwebz.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Rep Circle?
> 
> I rep azza every day, the cunt never reps me back.
> 
> azza will be my next neg thread target.



You better start training again, pos rep for you…….i wish i could rep you at MD, the comment in the Evan thread was hilarious,


----------



## swollen (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm sure as hell in on this sh1t! Goin' now to rep you guys...
Let the reps begin!


----------



## big60235 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm a rep whore so lets get the party started.


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> When will he finish?
> I've been staring at the screen for almost 40 minutes....



At 42:15 he does......uh, nevermind.


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 25, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Rep Circle?
> 
> I rep azza every day, the cunt never reps me back.
> 
> azza will be my next neg thread target.



Yea Ive been givin azza reach arounds for 2 months... He keeps telling me he will get me next time, then right before we begin he tells me I missed the day he was giving them..Oh well maybe he'll get me next time


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 25, 2012)

Reps, reps, reps, the angus is ready and I'm charged up!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

I have to wait. Too much rep given in the last 24.


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 25, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> Reps, reps, reps, the ANUS is ready and I'm charged up!!!



Hmmmm... Discuss please


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 25, 2012)

My anus is prepped and ready for reppage, and I'm charged up ready to rep. Did I elaborate enough?


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm going to rep everybody in this thread, what a great idea!


----------



## Madmann (Feb 25, 2012)

MOST DISGUSTING THREAD EVER.


----------



## supaman23 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm in too. I'm with bigbenj, the guy is funny and writes entertaining stories


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I have to wait. Too much rep given in the last 24.


Me too. I rep'd every mother fucker in here.


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 25, 2012)

I am a rep whore...I feel cheap and used.....SLUT


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 25, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUKKKK!!!!!   You fellas blew my rep-hole out... It won't let me blow anymore rep loads for 24 hrs!


----------



## Robalo (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 25, 2012)

has azza1971 rep'd any one back yet?


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 25, 2012)

It's the weekend, he's probably busy giving Dutch rudders. His hands will be free come Monday


----------



## big60235 (Feb 25, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> has azza1971 rep'd any one back yet?



Nope, I feel like my Azzhole was left exposed and wanting


----------



## rage racing (Feb 25, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> has azza1971 rep'd any one back yet?


 
Nope. what a one way fuck......


----------



## Deity (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't rep anymore for 24 hours. Hit everyone back though atleast once.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

I will make my rounds in this thread tomorrow, so I don't keep seeing this annoying too much rep bullshit.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 25, 2012)

there can never be too much REP!!!!!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 25, 2012)

I need more rep for more neg power to hurt Madmann and Friendo. I'll join in on the circle jerk dutch rudder.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

To all the circle jerkers, Friendo is the target. Search and destroy.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 25, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Yea Ive been givin azza reach arounds for 2 months... He keeps telling me he will get me next time, then right before we begin he tells me I missed the day he was giving them..Oh well maybe he'll get me next time


 
I've repped Azza about 10 times and he only hit me back once. And that's just because I told him he did an excellent product review on Beta-Alanine.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

Neg azza time???


----------



## secdrl (Feb 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Neg azza time???


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Neg azza time???



If you ding him for a couple mil you know it's going to start a firestorm of shit.


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 25, 2012)

got everyone in this thread!


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 25, 2012)

Plus AZZA gave me alittle lovin


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 25, 2012)

azza repped me at the begining and i repped him back. I think he just isnt repping the colassals back.


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 25, 2012)

Im rep blocked for 24hours too! damn this.. Ill be back tomorrow lmao..


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 25, 2012)

PurePersian said:


> Im rep blocked for 24hours too! damn this.. Ill be back tomorrow lmao..




same here


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 25, 2012)

wtf...  need to wait 24 hours before any more rep is going out from me.


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 25, 2012)

ok Azza is on board lol... thanks bro


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

Look fella’s i have repped as many as i could, i have been busy, sorry if you feel inadequate……i am not right in the head you know?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> ok Azza is on board lol... thanks bro



it was only a matter of time before my out stretched hand found its target???..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

ok i have done this page………..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

have to wait 24hrs now, sorry for my tardiness………….maybe a shot of my anus will be sufficient…...


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> have to wait 24hrs now, sorry for my tardiness????????????.maybe a *shot of my anus* will be sufficient???...



NO its cool....


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

...and now I have to recharge....again.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 25, 2012)

Need to spread some around ben....who wants some REPS!


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 25, 2012)

lol Figured I would give it a shot again lmao.. Still No rep juice.. 
Ok so i feel like "team circle jerk" should neg this bro on pars sec. Saying that he tried the t300 "in the past" when the site says its first time ever! Lmao.. 
so what do you guys think? if you agree to neg him for being a lieing dumbass say I and I will post his name. for now I will keep him safe until we all agree lmao.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

I!!!


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 26, 2012)

eye


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 26, 2012)

mikebeasley69 link is below
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/parsifal-pharmaceuticals/156320-pics.html#post2707965


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 26, 2012)

So we doing this?!?


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 26, 2012)

niggas is wil'inout up in herr.


----------



## Robalo (Feb 26, 2012)

Still recharging


----------



## swollen (Feb 26, 2012)

Robalo said:


> Still recharging



Yup!, time for me to recharge


----------



## rage racing (Feb 26, 2012)

PurePersian said:


> mikebeasley69 link is below
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/parsifal-pharmaceuticals/156320-pics.html#post2707965


 
Fuck it, I negged him


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hit 3 guys back now into the 24 recharge time.


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 26, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> FUUUUUUUUUKKKK!!!!!   You fellas blew my rep-hole out... It won't let me blow anymore rep loads for 24 hrs!


lol...same boat!


----------



## rage racing (Feb 26, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> lol...same boat!


me too.


----------



## Robalo (Feb 26, 2012)

PurePersian said:


> mikebeasley69 link is below
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/parsifal-pharmaceuticals/156320-pics.html#post2707965



Negged


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 26, 2012)

How'd I miss out on this thread, rep me my minions!


----------



## rage racing (Feb 26, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> How'd I miss out on this thread, rep me my minions!



Got ya bro.


----------



## big60235 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the hook up boys and girls. Lots of reps recieved and some from circle jerk supporters just not show there cards yet. Reppin as I can, gotta wait time to recharge.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 26, 2012)

All repped.  Vancouver needs negged


----------



## Robalo (Feb 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> To all the circle jerkers, Friendo is the target. Search and destroy.



DONE!!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 26, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> Hit 3 guys back now into the 24 recharge time.



And shot my rep load again!


----------



## Robalo (Feb 26, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> All repped.  Vancouver needs negged



FOX 2!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 26, 2012)

Get your reps the old fashion way.....

Earn them, say something funny, give some good advice show tit pics, but begging is very unbecoming. 

I'm not surprised at who the OP is.


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 26, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Get your reps the old fashion way.....
> 
> Earn them, say something funny, give some good advice show tit pics, but begging is very unbecoming.
> 
> I'm not surprised at who the OP is.


----------



## Robalo (Feb 26, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


>


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 26, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Get your reps the old fashion way.....
> 
> Earn them, say something funny, give some good advice show tit pics, but begging is very unbecoming.
> 
> I'm not surprised at who the OP is.



Only the most desperate seek out reps by making threads like this.  The biggest Jew on IM made one awhile ago:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/105129-reputation-thread-get-your-reps-here.html


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 26, 2012)

^^^^


----------



## secdrl (Feb 26, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> All repped. Vancouver needs negged


 

This ^^^ Please, join in the party.


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 26, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Only the most desperate seek out reps by making threads like this.  The biggest Jew on IM made one awhile ago:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/105129-reputation-thread-get-your-reps-here.html



Damn LW was owning Heavy


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 26, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Get your reps the old fashion way.....
> 
> Earn them, say something funny, give some good advice show tit pics, but begging is very unbecoming.
> 
> I'm not surprised at who the OP is.



Boo fucking hoo, old nigga.

I already earned my stripes.


----------



## I'M retarded (Feb 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Who wants in on this?
> Looking for 5-6 cute guys to rep each other every day.
> Quick way to build rep and neg cunts into the ground.


 what is this the gay dateing forum, why the fuck do you want 5-6 CUTE GUYS for anything?

fuckin rep whores, i'll give you my rep if you stop posting faggot shit!


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 26, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> what is this the gay dateing forum, why the fuck do you want 5-6 CUTE GUYS for anything?
> 
> fuckin rep whores, i'll give you my rep if you stop posting faggot shit!



Negged.       Bang bang


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 26, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> niggas is wil'inout up in herr.


I posted in here not fully recognising the ramifications of my actions. Now a sense of obligation to return reps is giving me verbal diarrhea. Please accept my humblest invitation to gargle my seeping anal douche. I'll squinch as hard as I can and simultaneously force outward to create a hyper particulated shit shower for you and all your loved ones. May a river of excrement run from my buffet table to yours, as you dine upon my second hand goods. I like the macaroni salad so I hope you don't have an allergy to gluten.


----------



## Deity (Feb 26, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I posted in here not fully recognising the ramifications of my actions. Now a sense of obligation to return reps is giving me verbal diarrhea. Please accept my humblest invitation to gargle my seeping anal douche. I'll squinch as hard as I can and simultaneously force outward to create a hyper particulated shit shower for you and all your loved ones. May a river of excrement run from my buffet table to yours, as you dine upon my second hand goods. I like the macaroni salad so I hope you don't have an allergy to gluten.


 I have not been this aroused in a very long time.


----------



## I'M retarded (Feb 26, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Negged. Bang bang


 take some more bitch, wait,
i bet you hear that from them 5-6 cute guys too!


----------



## secdrl (Feb 26, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> take some more bitch, wait,
> i bet you hear that from them 5-6 cute guys too!




Negged for running your semen disposer about SupaSwole.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 26, 2012)

Reps for using actual words in a post! ^^^^


----------



## I'M retarded (Feb 26, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Negged for running your semen disposer about SupaSwole.


 why don't you cute boys guy's just start a boy band, then you fags can have a circle jerk with one hand and still neg me with the other.

I DON'T GIVE 2 SHITS A BOUT REP, I'M IN MY 30'S NOT GRADE SCHOOL! AND HONESTLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT WHAT A BUNCH OF SKINNY WANNE BE BODYBUILDING FAGGOTS THINK ABOUT ME,  i dog bitches like you at the gym, on the street, and in reel life, so enjoy yout lil fantasy fag wigger group and, neg it one more time just cuase your a bitch to, dont worry lil cocksuckers i don't neg back. negging is for bitchs ask the wife , she neggin me right now to stop playing with you faggots and take out the garbage! neg neg neg, like a bunch of lil cunts on the rag!

one more thing, fuck you


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice meltdown. That was cute.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 26, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I posted in here not fully recognising the ramifications of my actions. Now a sense of obligation to return reps is giving me verbal diarrhea. Please accept my humblest invitation to gargle my seeping anal douche. I'll squinch as hard as I can and simultaneously force outward to create a hyper particulated shit shower for you and all your loved ones. May a river of excrement run from my buffet table to yours, as you dine upon my second hand goods. I like the macaroni salad so I hope you don't have an allergy to gluten.



You sir, are a wizard with words.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Nice meltdown. That was cute.



I wonder if he's mad? I counted about 74 spelling errors in his last post. Including "reel," that was my favorite. Dumb fuck.

Your wife is negging you? What's her username so I can rep her? SMH. I don't think you're out of grade school, homie.


----------



## Hench (Feb 26, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> why don't you cute boys guy's just start a boy band, then you fags can have a circle jerk with one hand and still neg me with the other.
> 
> I DON'T GIVE 2 SHITS A BOUT REP, I'M IN MY 30'S NOT GRADE SCHOOL! AND HONESTLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT WHAT A BUNCH OF SKINNY WANNE BE BODYBUILDING FAGGOTS THINK ABOUT ME,  i dog bitches like you at the gym, on the street, and in reel life, so enjoy yout lil fantasy fag wigger group and, neg it one more time just cuase your a bitch to, dont worry lil cocksuckers i don't neg back. negging is for bitchs ask the wife , she neggin me right now to stop playing with you faggots and take out the garbage! neg neg neg, like a bunch of lil cunts on the rag!
> 
> one more thing, fuck you



You seem stressed, should probably pin some gear or get some snatch.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> why don't you cute boys guy's just start a boy band, then you fags can have a circle jerk with one hand and still neg me with the other.
> 
> I DON'T GIVE 2 SHITS A BOUT REP, I'M IN MY 30'S NOT GRADE SCHOOL! AND HONESTLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT WHAT A BUNCH OF SKINNY WANNE BE BODYBUILDING FAGGOTS THINK ABOUT ME,  i dog bitches like you at the gym, on the street, and in reel life, so enjoy yout lil fantasy fag wigger group and, neg it one more time just cuase your a bitch to, dont worry lil cocksuckers i don't neg back. negging is for bitchs ask the wife , she neggin me right now to stop playing with you faggots and take out the garbage! neg neg neg, like a bunch of lil cunts on the rag!
> 
> one more thing, fuck you



I am out of Rep, i really badly wanna neg this noob, anyone help me out and neg the retard?


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You sir, are a wizard with words.


You're much too kind. I am a cunt.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 26, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I am out of Rep, i really badly wanna neg this noob, anyone help me out and neg the retard?



Taken Care Of.


----------



## I'M retarded (Feb 26, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I am out of Rep, i really badly wanna neg this noob, anyone help me out and neg the retard?


 oh,whats wrong did you neg too fast-- i'm a noob but your the dumb asshole who got stuck with premature e negulation! no wonder you rep for the cute guys, women don't aprove of shit like that!


----------



## I'M retarded (Feb 26, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Taken Care Of.


 i bet your gay ass almost done too.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ I'll keep this down syndrome child in the green.  Fuck all of you haters.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 26, 2012)

Can someone please translate the cawk suckers sentences? Absolutely brutal.


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 26, 2012)

"Epic Rep Battles of History"


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 26, 2012)

So who is this gimmick account?, at least he got his user name correct, i have looked into you, i am on the case and the game is up……its ok to be a homo, a lot of guys here are, you will see plenty of penis and trannies…..just be ok with it, admit you are a homo retard and all will be forgiven. Until then ………….you want cheese with your melt?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 26, 2012)

Put the retarded cunt in da red……...


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 26, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Can someone please translate the cawk suckers sentences? Absolutely brutal.


 
Chino is up in here?


----------



## Deity (Feb 26, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> why don't you cute boys guy's just start a boy band, then you fags can have a circle jerk with one hand and still neg me with the other.
> 
> I DON'T GIVE 2 SHITS A BOUT REP, I'M IN MY 30'S NOT GRADE SCHOOL! AND HONESTLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT WHAT A BUNCH OF SKINNY WANNE BE BODYBUILDING FAGGOTS THINK ABOUT ME, i dog bitches like you at the gym, on the street, and in reel life, so enjoy yout lil fantasy fag wigger group and, neg it one more time just cuase your a bitch to, dont worry lil cocksuckers i don't neg back. negging is for bitchs ask the wife , she neggin me right now to stop playing with you faggots and take out the garbage! neg neg neg, like a bunch of lil cunts on the rag!
> 
> one more thing, fuck you


 Someone needs a hug.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 26, 2012)

In reckon its Vancunter, only he could return with such an accurate user name as he has been in hiding since his owning………from memory he liked Madman


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 26, 2012)

I didn't get any


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 26, 2012)

I’m all out…...


----------



## secdrl (Feb 26, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> In reckon its Vancunter, only he could return with such an accurate user name as he has been in hiding since his owning?????????from memory he liked Madman



LOL! Yep, he's been a no show around here ever since he got destroyed.


----------



## I'M retarded (Feb 26, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I wonder if he's mad? I counted about 74 spelling errors in his last post. Including "reel," that was my favorite. Dumb fuck.
> 
> Your wife is negging you? What's her username so I can rep her? SMH. I don't think you're out of grade school, homie.


 fukk the spelling and all that shit. i'm retaded. but look at your avatar i put my ass on that chair! even the retarded know never put your face where a mans ass should be!


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 26, 2012)

Got negged and called a fag for posting in this thread by this guy....HialeahChico305

Plus im out again. got a few of yall


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 26, 2012)

Bottom's Up said:


> Got negged and called a fag for posting in this thread by this guy....HialeahChico305


HialeahChico305 is an established vet, and protected by the DRSE. Watch where you aim soldier.


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 26, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> HialeahChico305 is an established vet, and protected by the DRSE. Watch where you aim soldier.



Will neg back just for the hell of it. REPS are internet serious business


----------



## swollen (Feb 26, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I posted in here not fully recognising the ramifications of my actions. Now a sense of obligation to return reps is giving me verbal diarrhea. Please accept my humblest invitation to gargle my seeping anal douche. I'll squinch as hard as I can and simultaneously force outward to create a hyper particulated shit shower for you and all your loved ones. May a river of excrement run from my buffet table to yours, as you dine upon my second hand goods. I like the macaroni salad so I hope you don't have an allergy to gluten.



This is the funniest sh1t I've ever read!


----------



## rage racing (Feb 26, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I posted in here not fully recognising the ramifications of my actions. Now a sense of obligation to return reps is giving me verbal diarrhea. Please accept my humblest invitation to gargle my seeping anal douche. I'll squinch as hard as I can and simultaneously force outward to create a hyper particulated shit shower for you and all your loved ones. May a river of excrement run from my buffet table to yours, as you dine upon my second hand goods. I like the macaroni salad so I hope you don't have an allergy to gluten.


 

^^^^^^^You made it move alittle.....


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 26, 2012)

Bottom's Up said:


> Will neg back just for the hell of it. REPS are internet serious business


Serious business indeed. God sees all. Big true


----------



## Robalo (Feb 26, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> oh,whats wrong did you neg too fast-- i'm a noob but your the dumb asshole who got stuck with premature e negulation! no wonder you rep for the cute guys, women don't aprove of shit like that!



Negged. R U MAD, BRO??


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 26, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> why don't you cute boys guy's just start a boy band, then you fags can have a circle jerk with one hand and still neg me with the other.
> 
> I DON'T GIVE 2 SHITS A BOUT REP, I'M IN MY 30'S NOT GRADE SCHOOL! AND HONESTLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT WHAT A BUNCH OF SKINNY WANNE BE BODYBUILDING FAGGOTS THINK ABOUT ME, i dog bitches like you at the gym, on the street, and in reel life, so enjoy yout lil fantasy fag wigger group and, neg it one more time just cuase your a bitch to, dont worry lil cocksuckers i don't neg back. negging is for bitchs ask the wife , she neggin me right now to stop playing with you faggots and take out the garbage! neg neg neg, like a bunch of lil cunts on the rag!
> 
> one more thing, fuck you


 
One thing you fucking faceless raisin. I would shit on you in a gym and I will shit on you here. You stupid fuck go grow up and take some spelling lessons you idiot. In your thirties and you can even spell "real" you are a fucking retard faceless little puny little bitch.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 26, 2012)

I get it the ol'


----------



## I'M retarded (Feb 26, 2012)

PurePersian said:


> One thing you fucking faceless raisin. I would shit on you in a gym and I will shit on you here. You stupid fuck go grow up and take some spelling lessons you idiot. In your thirties and you can even spell "real" you are a fucking retard faceless little puny little bitch.


  your avatar is a faceless bitch. i would dog your ass to for REAL- stupid mother fucker i'm 6'1' 223 lbs probly got less body fat than your ass.  thought it was a anything goes, i guess i was wrong again this must be the only for hoes section.


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh lordy someone needs a nap.


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 26, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> your avatar is a faceless bitch. i would dog your ass to for REAL- stupid mother fucker i'm 6'1' 223 lbs probly got less body fat than your ass. thought it was a anything goes, i guess i was wrong again this must be the only for hoes section.


 
lol..I didnt see your pic in peptide source till shredd told me. So I appoligize ok your not a raisin. But im still bigger then you bro..lmao.. Im 6'1'' 255lb bro. Your doing good though nice size on you brother. Im not here to start a "Efight" with you. You don't know me I dont know you.. Im just saying that its uncalled for. Someone with your build should be helping bros on the site. Not just trash talkin to people for no reason. I just hope you learn the error of your ways.


----------



## I'M retarded (Feb 26, 2012)

it's always fun in the anything goes section. my bad!
i'm on a recomp mission now, should have seen me 5 months ago 245lbs. but that was for a deadlift meet, last year at the squat off i went in at 262lbs, the i entered th bench off at 198lbs, and hit 453lbs


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 26, 2012)

True lol.. my bad also bro.. Nice bro. I can see your a big dude. Biggest I got was 268 but I was thicker. Im the cleanest at 240-245..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> it's always fun in the anything goes section. my bad!
> i'm on a recomp mission now, should have seen me 5 months ago 245lbs. but that was for a deadlift meet, last year at the squat off i went in at 262lbs, the i entered th bench off at 198lbs, and hit 453lbs



its always fun to be the new retard is that what you are saying?, look just cause others feel bad for you doesn???t mean i do, you were mean to me and now the wraith of god falls upon you. I will rape your soul?????????.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol


----------



## secdrl (Feb 26, 2012)

Bottom's Up said:


> Will neg back just for the hell of it. REPS are internet serious business





azza1971 said:


> its always fun to be the new retard is that what you are saying?, look just cause others feel bad for you doesn???t mean i do, you were mean to me and now the wraith of god falls upon you. I will rape your soul?????????.




LOL--Azza strikes again!!!


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 26, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> its always fun to be the new retard is that what you are saying?, look just cause others feel bad for you doesn???t mean i do, you were mean to me and now the wraith of god falls upon you. I will rape your soul?????????.



I guess you mother fuckers heard that... May god have mercy on his soul for the wrath of the all mighty Azza will come with a heavy neg hammer


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 26, 2012)

i'm retarded said:


> it's always fun in the anything goes section. My bad!
> I'm on a recomp mission now, should have seen me 5 months ago 245lbs. But that was for a deadlift meet, last year at the squat off i went in at 262lbs, the i entered th bench off at 198lbs, and hit 453lbs


 
View attachment 40556


----------



## rage racing (Feb 26, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> its always fun to be the new retard is that what you are saying?, look just cause others feel bad for you doesn???t mean i do, you were mean to me and now the wraith of god falls upon you. I will rape your soul?????????.


 

AAwwwwwww shit. Y'all niggas done fucked up now.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 26, 2012)

The rep circle of life!


----------



## Imosted (Feb 26, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Serious business indeed. God sees all. Big true


100% Honest post
by the way what happened to WP, he has been quiet for a while, haven't seen a post in his section or in anabolic zone.


----------



## boss (Feb 26, 2012)

Rep whore here do work folks


----------



## swollen (Feb 27, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> The rep circle of life!



You can say that again, & again!

I love this mothercusin' rep circle!, your the man benj!

PS: you too azza..., got to love ur ass


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 27, 2012)

I think I got a small circle going...


----------



## Madmann (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Feb 27, 2012)

hey the cunt speaks from the grave…………….


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 27, 2012)

Imosted said:


> 100% Honest post
> by the way what happened to WP, he has been quiet for a while, haven't seen a post in his section or in anabolic zone.


I don't know. I guess that thai lady boy is laying low, afraid of getting pozzed. I don't keep up too much with his/her antics. If I wanted to uselessly piss away hundreds of dollars on over hyped merchandise, I'd just go to the strip club.


----------



## njc (Feb 27, 2012)

Im going to go through and rep everybody in this thread.  Return the favor.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 27, 2012)

I am all out of reps for today. I will reload and get you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 27, 2012)

I want everyone in this thread to postitive rep me.

And I will post some nude T & A pics of my exes.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 27, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I want everyone in this thread to postitive rep me.
> 
> And I will post some nude T & A pics of my exes.




You better start your google search now, bitch.


----------



## njc (Feb 27, 2012)

rage racing said:


> I am all out of reps for today. I will reload and get you guys tomorrow.


 
X2. Im out of rep points. And out of stamina from jacking off to this thread so much. I dont know what got in to me. I swear Im straight.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 27, 2012)

secdrl said:


> You better start your google search now, bitch.


 
You and the others better start repping me turd boy.

No pics before reps, that's the deal. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 27, 2012)

Got everyone I think


----------



## secdrl (Feb 27, 2012)

njc said:


> X2. Im out of rep points. And out of stamina from jacking off to this thread so much. I dont know what got in to me. I swear Im straight.


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 27, 2012)

Yall have to keep posting in this thread if you wanna keep getting repped. you cant rep the same post twice.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 27, 2012)

reps


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 27, 2012)

Recharging


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 27, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I want everyone in this thread to postitive rep me.
> 
> And I will post some nude T & A pics of my exes.



Nobody wants to see those niggers with destroyer dicks.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 27, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Nobody wants to see those niggers with destroyer dicks.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 27, 2012)

So sad, Madmann is still a virgin despite trying to pay for hookers.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Feb 27, 2012)

Bottom's Up said:


> Aww, that poor guy on the end is giving and not getting anything


 

That's madmann...

He has ED issues so he prefers it...


----------



## rage racing (Feb 27, 2012)

Fuck, I am all out of reps......


----------



## squigader (Feb 27, 2012)

Anyone wanna give me a spot with some reps?


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hitting everybody back that I can until I run out of rep power again.


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 27, 2012)

Heres a hypothetical. Say you whoring it up in the rep circle and instead of poz rep you hit neg rep and send.  And the said rep recipient is the HEAVYest hitter on the board? Like on a scale of 1 to 10 how fucked would you be. Hypothetically of course.


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Heavy and Prince can destroy your rep real fast (heavy hitters) if you fuck up just saying...


----------



## secdrl (Feb 27, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> fukk the spelling and all that shit. i'm *retaded*. but look at your avatar i put my ass on that chair! even the retarded know never put your face where a mans ass should be!


 
Yes, yes you are.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 27, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You and the others better start repping me turd boy.
> 
> No pics before reps, that's the deal. Take it or leave it.



who wants to see your pics, i’d rather neg you, which by the way i just did, have a happy daytona 500 faggot


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 27, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> Heavy and Prince can destroy your rep real fast (heavy hitters) if you fuck up just saying...



Hopefully there will be forgiveness.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 27, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> who wants to see your pics, i???d rather neg you, which by the way i just did, have a happy daytona 500 faggot




Daytona 500 Faggot.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 28, 2012)

Secdrel does stunts on the weekend for Little Richard in gay movies. ^


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 28, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Secdrel does stunts on the weekend for Little Richard in gay movies. ^



You tried negging me, well guess what?, you gave me rep?????????.fuckin fail??????..


----------



## Deity (Feb 28, 2012)

Repped everyone again.


----------



## boss (Feb 28, 2012)

Alright boys we should redline coolhandjames!


----------



## boss (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm all out of reps! Dah fuck only judens run out of reps! Neg that fool coolhandjames! Red line the fucker!


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 28, 2012)

I’m all out……..but theres always toomorow and i have a few on my radar to neg.

Madman
Vancunter
Coolassgapedclownlukewarm……

all getting a good ole boy neggin, and to everyone else a posi reppin…...


----------



## swollen (Feb 28, 2012)

Rep'n till I run out...


----------



## boss (Feb 28, 2012)

Who saw coolhandqueers new thread? Fucking gay!


----------



## secdrl (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, this guy is your average penetratee. Typical faggot who enjoys having his mud hole violated with large groups of brown guys.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 28, 2012)

Where is vancouver hiding these days?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 28, 2012)

you fucks are no better than the nig nogs asking for money when i come out of the convience store. gimme, gimme gimme. I'll tell you the same thing I tell them, work for it!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 28, 2012)

tranny pics
tit pics
good diet advice 
humor 
these are some options


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 28, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Where is vancouver hiding these days?


Saw he posted recently.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 28, 2012)

boss said:


> I'm all out of reps! Dah fuck only judens run out of reps! Neg that fool coolhandjames! Red line the fucker!



Hey guys my name is Boss !

Lets neg Coolhandjames cause his cock is bigger than mine...

Sniff...

Sniff...

Dribble...

Daddy !...

Why didn't you love me ?....

Sniff...

Gurgle...


----------



## squigader (Feb 28, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> tranny pics
> tit pics
> good diet advice
> humor
> these are some options



Celery and broccoli are filling and will help you maintain sanity on a cut, with less than 50 calories for a whole cup of broccoli.

Also,

















Your move, sir.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 28, 2012)

I got a pretty good circle going.  I got your names down.  I will rep in and outside of this thread when I can.  Thanks guys, and check out my log in the UK section when you get a chance.  4 more weeks till I'm done...


----------



## Madmann (Feb 28, 2012)

Bottom's Up said:


> Got everyone I think


 
No you didn't, and not everyone in this thread has positive repped me.

These pussies don't want to see me back the green where I belong.

Typcial uptight, stuff-shirt, boot-licking, little spoonfed crybaby pricks.

Forever against a rebel who tries shake things up around this drywall section.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> No you didn't, and not everyone in this thread has positive repped me.
> 
> These pussies don't want to see me back the green where I belong.
> 
> ...




"Back in the green where I belong..."


----------



## Madmann (Feb 28, 2012)

secdrl said:


> "Back in the green where I belong..."


 
Speaking of crybaby prick bitches, anymore whining about cop treatments
military blunders, obama speeches or your ongoing personal failures in general??

Its mind-boggling the support you can weasel your way into getting here.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 28, 2012)

ExLe said:


> That's madmann...
> 
> He has ED issues so he prefers it...


 

Coolhandjames negged me for this post...

Looks like he got jealous he wasn't mentioned as the sorry sap with the ED issues sucking train cock and not receiving...

Gimp...


----------



## Madmann (Feb 28, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Coolhandjames negged me for this post...
> 
> Looks like he got jealous he wasn't mentioned as the sorry sap with the ED issues sucking train cock and not receiving...
> 
> Gimp...


 
Still bitching as usual I see.


----------



## I'M retarded (Feb 28, 2012)

skeet skeet, i just busted a nutt all over this page!

thats a nice set of titts!


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol at madmann


----------



## Madmann (Feb 28, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/82888.html
> 
> 
> Little Guy _*Came To Fuck* With A Big Stick_


 
Send a PM to ExLe and he'll offer his ass up to you & your plastic stick.
Hope you cock-pirates wear each other out so you can't type for awhile.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm on E...


----------



## ExLe (Feb 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Send a PM to ExLe and he'll offer his ass up to you & your plastic stick.
> Hope you cock-pirates wear each other out so you can't type for awhile.


 

Ya, and you would love to watch while you stroke your wet noodle wishing it would would firm up enough to rub one out...

To bad your scared as a bitch to try a source out for your problem...

Homo gimp...


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm horny now


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 28, 2012)

eddie read your own sig because  it relates to you more now than ever. your lame cuz.....


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 28, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> Heavy and Prince can destroy your rep real fast (heavy hitters) if you fuck up just saying...


 
Fvck those pillow bitters! 

I'm ready


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 28, 2012)

Time to recharge.


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 28, 2012)

I might have a few more IDK


----------



## njc (Feb 28, 2012)

Im all out. Tried getting everyone.  If I didnt, I'll get you next time. 

I love you.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 28, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> eddie read your own sig because  it relates to you more now than ever. your lame cuz.....



Reminds me of a joke.  When someone is bothering the shit out of you with their antics ask them, "are you a murderer?".  They'll look confused and reply, "no, why?".  Then you say, "because your fucking killing me!"


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 28, 2012)

squigader said:


> Celery and broccoli are filling and will help you maintain sanity on a cut, with less than 50 calories for a whole cup of broccoli.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


----------



## swollen (Feb 29, 2012)

Dang it! Recharge time...

I shoulda counted, any of you know how many reps u can give, before 'recharge' happens?


----------



## Robalo (Feb 29, 2012)

swollen said:


> dang it! Recharge time...
> 
> I shoulda counted, any of you know how many reps u can give, before 'recharge' happens?



20


----------



## swollen (Feb 29, 2012)

Robalo said:


> 20



Yea, I knew it was quite a bit. I kinda thought 20..., thx bro.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 29, 2012)

Still recharging


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 29, 2012)

repped for tittas!!!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 29, 2012)

Damn, is the longer you wait the more you can rep for good post?


----------



## njc (Feb 29, 2012)

Recharging....


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 29, 2012)

I have to wait to rep anyone of yall.

EDIT: Gave coolhand some rep circle negs


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 29, 2012)

yes yes negged him and will again if he keeps saying retarded stuff


----------



## PurePersian (Mar 1, 2012)

Angle, blog both spamming the site.. they just repeat a entire post as post. Like a parrot. CRUSH THEM... They are in the buy sell area.. Spammed me and Expsy (I know I prob spelled his name wronge)
 REP CIRCLE TIME BROS


----------



## swollen (Mar 1, 2012)

Recharge time is almost up! Ready to throw some reps!

@ chucky1, dude, for some reason ur avatar motivates me.., big shoulders & huge arms!


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 1, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## njc (Mar 1, 2012)

Im recharged but you guys gotta post again. "cannot give reps to the same post twice."


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 1, 2012)

swollen said:


> Recharge time is almost up! Ready to throw some reps!
> 
> @ chucky1, dude, for some reason ur avatar motivates me.., big shoulders & huge arms!


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

chucky1 said:


>




Anybody can look like Chucky1...if you follow a strict Yoga program.


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 1, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Anybody can look like Chucky1...if you follow a strict Yoga program.



p90x and a shake weight


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 1, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> p90x and a shake weight


----------



## rage racing (Mar 1, 2012)

rep'd yall niggas


----------



## Madmann (Mar 1, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Anybody can look like Chucky1...if you follow a strict Yoga program.


 
secdrl Is A Faggot!


----------



## Madmann (Mar 1, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> ???The worst thing I can be is the same as everybody else. I hate that.???
> Arnold Schwarzenegger


 
Its impossible for Arnie to be like normal people.

He's too much of a weirdo with a hideous accent.


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 1, 2012)

why so much negativity dude, why is it your goal to be hated so much here, I don't get it, but


----------



## Madmann (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't care about others hate of me. 

I care about enjoying my individuality.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 1, 2012)

Negged Madwoman and Kool-Moe-Dee again.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

Madmann said:


> No you didn't, and not everyone in this thread has positive repped me.
> 
> These pussies don't want to see me back the green where I belong.
> 
> ...



You'll have more to worry about than red or green dots if you insult another member in Open Chat.

Might want to apologize to that user and then do some fast talking to get a few of your infractions reversed.


----------



## Madmann (Mar 1, 2012)

Big Pussycat said:


> Negged Madwoman and Kool-Moe-Dee again.


 
No chance anyone cares.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 1, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I don't care about others hate of me.
> 
> I care about enjoying my individuality.




There's nothing individual about you when you let those 13 niggers down at the projects throttle your asshole on a daily basis.


----------



## Madmann (Mar 1, 2012)

Curt James said:


> You'll have more to worry about than red or green dots if you insult another member in Open Chat.
> 
> Might want to apologize to that user and then do some fast talking to get a few of your infractions reversed.


 
He should apologize for making such a dumbass thread that insults people on hard times.

And he would never accept it from me anyway, so it would be a waste of time and text.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I don't care about others hate of me.
> 
> *I care about enjoying my individuality.*



Lol 

Yeah, you're such a rebel. 

And good luck with that.


----------



## Madmann (Mar 1, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> There's nothing individual about you when you let those 13 niggers down at the projects throttle your asshole on a daily basis.


 
Your sense of reality is clearly non-existent.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, Madmann is still here?  I thought he super AIDS he obviously has would have taken him from us by now.  Alas, his butt hole lives another day to serve gain.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 1, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Your sense of reality is clearly non-existent.




The only thing non-existent is the chance of your assshole ever being watertight again.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 1, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Wow, Madmann is still here?  I thought he super AIDS he obviously has would have taken him from us by now.  Alas, his butt hole lives another day to serve gain.


----------



## Bottom's Up (Mar 1, 2012)

whats up reppers and reppees?


----------



## squigader (Mar 1, 2012)

Some green, gentlemen?

When making sugar-free jello (a whole pack is only about 99 cents or so from the store), add a scoop of whey during the cold water step for a delicious *high-protein snack*. _(Making jello is really easy, only a two part step - stir boiling water with contents of jello packet, then add cold water.)_


----------



## colochine (Mar 1, 2012)

rep'd all i could..recharging


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 1, 2012)

Is there an express charger?    Seriously though...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

Curt James said:


> You'll have more to worry about than red or green dots if you insult another member in Open Chat.
> 
> Might want to apologize to that user and then do some fast talking to get a few of your infractions reversed.



Curt, I feel pretty disrespected by Madfag here in the Open Chat forum. How long does he have to apologize to me?


----------



## Bottom's Up (Mar 2, 2012)

Got a few before work this morning. Im sooo fucking tired today!


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 2, 2012)

Going till I'm out!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2012)

Thread unapproved. All you fags should be negged.... And banned


----------

